# Oh, That Stinker



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, Tobey is being a pill. Here's the quick rundown, one of the methods I use for training is time out, which I basically put him in his crate for a minute or so. I use this when he runs out of the door since he isn't fully trained yet to go on the pads, we don't want him out of his area or he might potty or poop anywhere throughout the house. Well, we have taught him to "STAY" and he usually does. We say STAY when we leave the room and sometimes he runs out, so we give him a timeout. (Once he is old enough to be able to hold it for a longer period of time and is fully trained we will let him roam the house)

Anyway, earlier today, he ran out. I went to pick him up, and he ran from me! The kid ran from me! Every time I went to get him, he would run. He knows when he's in trouble. So he knows running out the door is a no-no. I couldn't believe it. The little stinker. Anyway, I wanted to tell you guys.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A timeout is not an effective way to teach a reinforcing stay....I'm not surprised you are seeing a lack of consistency. 

Also, the theory behind the time out is that the game ends when a behavior occurs. This is not always the best plan for certain behaviors. A much better solution to him running out would be to teach him to come to you for a reward.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

We give him a treat, or reward, when he stays, sits, etc.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

At his age, I don't think a timeout will be effective. Actually, in most cases, a timeout is never warranted unless they are playing too rough (ie biting), etc.

When you say he runs out of the door, do you mean his crate? I don't understand how he can "run" out of his crate or area and get away if you're standing right there to let him out. I would suggest putting a leash on him as you open the door to let him out and then work on the "stay" or whatever it is you want him to do.

They will run away from you when they know something not good is going to happen...like bath time, putting in crate when you leave the house, etc. If you make it "happy" and "enjoyable", they will not mind it. London will run upstairs and lay in her bed when she knows I'm getting her bath stuff ready. I choose to not make it a game of chase, and I will wait until she doesn't think I'll go after her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Teaching an out of sight stay takes a long time and a lot of proofing. Again, time out is not a very effective method to reinforce the stay.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 3 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800589


> Well, Tobey is being a pill. Here's the quick rundown, one of the methods I use for training is time out, which I basically put him in his crate for a minute or so. I use this when he runs out of the door since he isn't fully trained yet to go on the pads, we don't want him out of his area or he might potty or poop anywhere throughout the house. Well, we have taught him to "STAY" and he usually does. We say STAY when we leave the room and sometimes he runs out, so we give him a timeout. (Once he is old enough to be able to hold it for a longer period of time and is fully trained we will let him roam the house)
> 
> Anyway, earlier today, he ran out. I went to pick him up, and he ran from me! The kid ran from me! Every time I went to get him, he would run. He knows when he's in trouble. So he knows running out the door is a no-no. I couldn't believe it. The little stinker. Anyway, I wanted to tell you guys.[/B]


awww...he's just a baby...I'm sure you running after him he thought was great fun...


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree, time out is ineffective. The only time I use time out is when I need it lol. If running out is the problem, make it a game and reward him when he comes. If it is potty training, I like the crate method. It has always worked the fastest for me.


----------

